# Oneway Lathe?



## yorkie (Jan 2, 2013)

Last year I bought a Delta variable speed Midi lathe and was thinking of upgrading to a Oneway midi lathe (the 1224 I think).  

Is the Oneway worth the crazy money they're asking for it?  Is there another lathe out there I hadn't considered before?

How much can I sell my Delta Midi lathe for?

Thanks a lot, guys.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 2, 2013)

The Jet 1642 has a bit more capacity both along the length and over the ways. The 1 1/2 HP Jet costs a little less than the Oneway but the Oneway is only 1 HP. For that reason I'd lean towards the Jet. They can't be faulted. I have the 3520B.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jan 2, 2013)

Which Delta do you have? I do not see this as an upgrade to the Delta 46-460 at all. What are you wanting to do with this lathe..Pens? Bowls? ect?


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 2, 2013)

This is the 46-460.









Oneway 1224




Jet 1642


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 2, 2013)

You can slide the headstock right to the end of the ways on the Jet for outboard turning using the optional free standing toolrest or your own fabricated one.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jan 2, 2013)

Your showing the 46-460 standard...show it decked out....feature wise..stock vs stock...they are very close..I was refering to the HP and features.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jan 2, 2013)

keithkarl2007 said:


> You can slide the headstock right to the end of the ways on the Jet for outboard turning using the optional free standing toolrest or your own fabricated one.


 
Ok I jsut read that...that is pretty cool..didnt see that on the spec list


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 2, 2013)

SerenityWoodWorks said:


> keithkarl2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You can slide the headstock right to the end of the ways on the Jet for outboard turning using the optional free standing toolrest or your own fabricated one.
> ...



No worries. I'm not with it this evening, i didn't realise it was you I was talking to. :biggrin:


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jan 2, 2013)

Now your going to cause me to buy a new Lathe!!!!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jan 2, 2013)

yorkie said:


> Last year I bought a Delta variable speed Midi lathe and was thinking of upgrading to a Oneway midi lathe (the 1224 I think).
> 
> Is the Oneway worth the crazy money they're asking for it?  Is there another lathe out there I hadn't considered before?
> 
> ...



Make sure you get a chance to try one before you drop big bucks on one.  The resonance from the hollow tube on Oneway lathes drives some people nuts.  Other people don't notice it.  I also don't like the way the base cabinet gets in the way of my legs for some lathe operations, but that's just me.  People who are used to the base cabinet don't seem to mind.

The Jet 1642 can be had with either a 1-1/2 HP or a 2 HP motor for about the same price.  Either one would let you do anything you wanted.

You really need to try whatever you plan on buying to make sure you are getting what's right for you.

Ed


----------



## Wildman (Jan 2, 2013)

You did not mention whether have room for a full size lathe or voltage requirements. If have 220 volt outlet recommend this one. With few exceptions same as Jet 1642 just check specs. they do go on sale couple of times a year.

Buy Rikon 16" X 42" Heavy Duty Lathe, Model 70-300 at Woodcraft.com

If space and voltage a problem would recommend Nova DVR XP or 1624--44 some assembly required. 

Reconditioned Products

Looked  long and hard at Oneway 1224 when they first came out much less than now.  A very good lathe but like Nova optional accessories really pricey.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 2, 2013)

[quote
The Jet 1642 can be had with either a 1-1/2 HP or a 2 HP motor for about the same price.  Either one would let you do anything you wanted.

Ed[/quote]

True, but the 1 1/2 HP is 110V vs  220/240V for the 2 HP.


----------



## yorkie (Jan 2, 2013)

All I make are pens.  The Delta works perfectly but I just got a big order and thought I would treat myself to an upgrade.




SerenityWoodWorks said:


> Which Delta do you have? I do not see this as an upgrade to the Delta 46-460 at all. What are you wanting to do with this lathe..Pens? Bowls? ect?


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 2, 2013)

I was just making pens (I thought).  But the wife treated me to a new Robust Sweet 16.  Well, I still make pens, but I have found that I now like to make bowls, platters, too.
You never know.  :biggrin:
gordon


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jan 2, 2013)

yorkie said:


> All I make are pens.  The Delta works perfectly but I just got a big order and thought I would treat myself to an upgrade.
> 
> 
> Hi Stephen - If you really want to specialize in pens and don't see yourself getting interested in bowls, boxes, hollow forms and such, here's a thought.  Consider getting a metal lathe to use in addition to your current wood lathe.  It would open up a whole new universe of pen making techniques.
> ...


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jan 2, 2013)

flyitfast said:


> I was just making pens (I thought).  But the wife treated me to a new Robust Sweet 16.  Well, I still make pens, but I have found that I now like to make bowls, platters, too.
> You never know.  :biggrin:
> gordon



Wow Gordon - That is one nice treat.  

Ed


----------



## yorkie (Jan 2, 2013)

I like the midi lathes in variable speeds but wish Powermatic would make one of a higher quality.  I like the Delta's reverse but the belted variable speed bugs me.

I guess my ideal would be a Powermatic or similar, reverse speed 0-4500 rpms without having to move a belt.  

I like quality stuff.


----------



## Dick Mahany (Jan 2, 2013)

I have had the Jet 1642 for nearly 10 years.  I like it very much.  I have turned many things on it and oddly enough,_ just started making pens!!_  Variable speed and reverse have been great for pen turningm finish sanding and CA application.  I use it exclusively to turn, drill, end-square, sand, finish, polish and couldn't recommend it highly enough.

When I first started, I said "I'll only turn bowls"   Then came spindles, hollow forms, Christmas ornaments, scoops..............and now.............pens :biggrin::biggrin:!   The lathe came with a Oneway-type live center and I don't think I'll ever outgrow it.

I have made many mods and improvements such as tail stock tilt away, vacuum system, lighting and dust collection modifications and you can see them here if you want to take a look: https://picasaweb.google.com/dmshopshots

Best of luck with what ever you decide !


----------



## greggas (Jan 2, 2013)

A couple years ago I was looking to upgrade to a full size lathe and always had my eye on a OneWay.  As I did more research I came to the conclusion that the  Powermatic 3520B was the better choice for me.  It offered all of the same features had comparable HP options and was priced significantly less which was nice with three kids in college ( who am I kidding...it just left more moolah to buy other shop toys with)  I have been tremendously happy with my selection.

Good luck


----------



## ossaguy (Jan 2, 2013)

I have made many mods and improvements such as tail stock tilt away, vacuum system, lighting and dust collection modifications and you can see them here if you want to take a look: https://picasaweb.google.com/dmshopshots



Wow,a real treat to look at all of your projects!  Especially like your beautiful jewelry boxes.

Nice work!!!



Steve


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 3, 2013)

flyitfast said:


> I was just making pens (I thought).  But the wife treated me to a new Robust Sweet 16.  Well, I still make pens, but I have found that I now like to make bowls, platters, too.
> You never know.  :biggrin:
> gordon



You have my envy.  If I had the funds and space, that is the lathe I would have!


----------



## termitepenman (Jan 3, 2013)

*What about a Teknatoo DVR*

The DVR is a great all around lathe and much less expensive than a Oneway.

Dennis
Bohol, Philippines


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 3, 2013)

Chevota Guy said:


> I have made many mods and improvements such as tail stock tilt away, vacuum system, lighting and dust collection modifications and you can see them here if you want to take a look: https://picasaweb.google.com/dmshopshots
> 
> Best of luck with what ever you decide !



Your 1642 mods are just ... WOW!  Most of the features (and then some) of the Powermatic 4224 without the Powermatic price.  Wish I had the manufacturing skills you have to make those mods to my 1642.


----------



## raar25 (Jan 7, 2013)

Why does it seem like no one considers the Grizzley lathes?  I have been on the fence for a while and they appear to be priced very well for the features.  Any thoughts?


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jan 7, 2013)

raar25 said:


> Why does it seem like no one considers the Grizzley lathes?  I have been on the fence for a while and they appear to be priced very well for the features.  Any thoughts?



I have a Grizzly 12x20 benchtop lathe. It needs its third on/off switch installed. The on/off switch is difficult to install. The speed readout doesn't work. The precision of the tailstock ain't that great. And so on.


----------

